# Preachers: are you expositional, topical, or a little of both?



## J. Dean (May 10, 2011)

Curious about the preaching styles here.

Also, how do you divide your sermons in content (doctrine vs application)?


----------



## KMK (May 10, 2011)

Mostly expositional. Sometimes topical. Good topical preaching is very difficult to pull off in my opinion.

I always put my applications at the end.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 10, 2011)

I am expositional. With regards to doctrine vs. application. I preach the former and let the Holy Spirit take care of the latter. (at least in how I define these terms)


----------



## au5t1n (May 10, 2011)

Here's what I look for in a sermon:

1 Timothy 4:13:
"Till I come, give attendance to *reading*, to *exhortation*, to *doctrine*."


----------

